# Barn Progress



## goatshows (Oct 5, 2007)

A few weeks ago

























and the barn today, we still have to build the roof.


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

great job....looking good


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yay!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I love it...nice work...... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

:clap: Thats great!


----------

